# Squating or camping?



## Mr. Expendable (Apr 29, 2010)

In a lot of ways I wouldn't consider wilderness squating really squating at all except for in a few situation besides those id call it camping camping.... I say this because by definition it is really only borderline squating depending on where it is... i would truly only consider it squating if it was on the outskirts of a city or it's a spot to sleep for the night during travels.... but if you where traveling just to a destination in the woods for a few days and coming back to a residents i would consider that camping... im not talking shit on camping, camping is cool and all.... but in my opinion im just putting the shoe where it fits.... i mean even when im squating whenever im in a wilderness type area of any sorts i don't call it a squat i call it camp but if it a city type area i call it a squat... so wilderness squating in ways sounds like an oxymoron to me(and yes i do know the legal definition of squating in and out, so don't troll me about it, my old mans girl friend is a lawyer and shes given me legal advice on the situation) .... any opinions on the matter?


----------



## Jimmy James (May 3, 2010)

Mr. Expendable said:


> In a lot of ways I wouldn't consider wilderness squatting really squatting at all except for in a few situation besides those id call it camping camping.... I say this because by definition it is really only borderline squating depending on where it is... i would truly only consider it squatting if it was on the outskirts of a city or it's a spot to sleep for the night during travels.... but if you where traveling just to a destination in the woods for a few days and coming back to a residents i would consider that camping... im not talking shit on camping, camping is cool and all.... but in my opinion im just putting the shoe where it fits.... i mean even when im squatting whenever im in a wilderness type area of any sorts i don't call it a squat i call it camp but if it a city type area i call it a squat... so wilderness squating in ways sounds like an oxymoron to me(and yes i do know the legal definition of squating in and out, so don't troll me about it, my old mans girl friend is a lawyer and shes given me legal advice on the situation) .... any opinions on the matter?



If the shoe fit's-wear it-

Squatting in the National Forest or wilderness is simply that...Squatting. Not camping for a few days, in and out (thatts camping), but squatting. 

Existing in one spot or area on a semi- permanent or permanent basis. When I squatted down in the Sur, I had three different hidden camps w/ structures, depending on where I wanted to be for different reasons. One camp way the fuck back in the Santa Lucias when I was tending my weed; one on the coast for fishing and prospecting jade; and another in an area that I liked to hunt in. Building a structure and living in it- a structure which protects you from wind, rain, cold and in most types of wilderness squatting, being seen or discovered inadvertently by the wrong people. 

It takes a lot more talent and effort to do this, apparently, than you realize. Sometimes you need to get back a number of miles to pull it off- some people can pull it off in the same spot for many years w/ out being discovered...The experts can squat in the woods undetected near semi-populated areas for convenience sake, but I always went pretty far back as I am not real fond of associating w/ people on a regular basis.

People w/ little or no experience get bored in the wilderness (no T.V. or radio, oh my god) or lonely, (usually there are NO people around, unless you know other wilderness squatters or are doing it w/ someone (s) else) or they simply cant handle the extra effort and responsibility required to maintain a wilderness squat. Much easier to kick a door down in some urban area; but not nearly as rewarding or safe...or fun, in my book.

If your into green things, the woods/ mountains is the place to go...But then there's some people just gotta have the security of all that asphalt and buses wheezing and shit and the concrete canyons and all. I'm just not one of them. Never have been and never will.


----------



## EastCoast315 (May 3, 2010)

Jimmy James said:


> If the shoe fit's-wear it-
> 
> Squatting in the National Forest or wilderness is simply that...Squatting. Not camping for a few days, in and out (thatts camping), but squatting.
> 
> ...



Respect for that, brother, I feel ya there


----------

